# laminitus aid



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone used Grooms Choice multifoot for laminitus, I have a pony who suffers every Spring, he is in now but someone told me this is very good, I would love to hear other users views,


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't used it myself - it'd be worth checking out the Laminitis Trust ( Index page for Laminitis Trust information ) as they can give you more information & I'd personally only use feed that had been approved by them. Obviously following all veterinary advice is a must as well 

Good luck, I hope you can keep laminitis at bay this year!


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there. I havent used it but my pony also suffers from laminitus. If u do try it could you please let me know how u get on please i may try it for my fatboy


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I had marvellous results with it, I just caught the pony in time and brought him in, I used this for a fortnight but he was noticably better in 3 days, and the best thing is that its a herbal product and can be used for a variety of foot problemss. He is now sound and being ridden again. I bought multifoot in my local saddlers but their web site is Groom's Choice - Herbal Products to Assist Horses Recovery from Laminitis, Thrush, Seedy Toe and most Foot Ailments. Good luck its sure worth a try.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

silly gilly said:


> I had marvellous results with it, I just caught the pony in time and brought him in, I used this for a fortnight but he was noticably better in 3 days, and the best thing is that its a herbal product and can be used for a variety of foot problemss. He is now sound and being ridden again. I bought multifoot in my local saddlers but their web site is Groom's Choice - Herbal Products to Assist Horses Recovery from Laminitis, Thrush, Seedy Toe and most Foot Ailments. Good luck its sure worth a try.


I'll be entirely honest and say you didn't 'cacth it just in time' if your pony was already lame when you brought him in. (assuming lame, as otherwise, how was he noticably better in three days?!)

The Laminitis Clinic (the nationally recognised veterinary experts on Laminitis) advise keeping a pony in on box rest for 30 days once it is sound, so the laminae can repair fully. If you turn out/work the pony prior to that, you are risking rotation and/or founder, and a pony that may have to be PTS.

Laminitis and it's mis- management kills more horses and ponies in this country than any other single cause. It is VERY serious and horses do not even have to be noticably lame to have severe rotation.

In what way do you feel the supplement you have been feeding has helped?


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

silly gilly said:


> Has anyone used Grooms Choice multifoot for laminitus, I have a pony who suffers every Spring, he is in now but someone told me this is very good, I would love to hear other users views,


Be put down or use Multi-Foot


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

Multi-Foot is recommend for use by my vet and farrier.

The farrier states that to his knowledge 42 horses have returned to good strong hoof growth and back into work, also the recovery from Laminitis is excellent by using Multi-Foot.

It should be used as directed on the web site at www,groomschoice.com. 

It is for external use ONLY. 

A horse with rotated pedal bone, and having been stabled and fitted with heart bar shoes. The choice was having the horse put down or treated with Multi-Foot. I choose the later. Due to the fitment of the shoes the frog had rotted down to the sensative frog, after six days application the frog was of normal size and health, after seventeen days it was decided that the horse could be turned out night and day.

The laminitis clinic have carried out trials on a product simular which they use and have found that after 158 days of application the horse was found to be normal.


----------



## mytreeless (Dec 1, 2008)

There is a better product listed on the horses page at Home Page it all comes down to how toxic the horses are and ponies are more problamatic because of their shorter stature. Mercury-aresenic-is building up in the pony-do not do all your shots on same day-pony is also becoming insulin resistant ''IR'' this one product clears up all this. NCD


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

The product to which you refer is for internal usage.

Where as Multi-Foot is for external use, and therefore has the ability to directly treat the area of illness with the added bonus of a proven very short time to recovery.

Is this not what all horse owners, but more importantly all ponies and horses want when they are struck by Laminitis.


----------



## mytreeless (Dec 1, 2008)

Laminitis is on the inside of the hoof-horses detoxing-inflamation-you need to treat the whole horse not just a topical anti inflamatory-like putting arthritis creme on your hurting inflamed knee or elbow-better to internally resolve the inflamation and reason for it. The product I use and recommend to my horse clients that I do equine body work for helps detox the whole horse so the laminitis does not come back [unless they ate too much green grass or grains]. When you pull out all the toxins they can utilize their own nurtition and feeds better and they grow a stronger thicker more resilent hoof wall and sole-from the inside out. It has also been disolving stones in humans and horses-helping with IR, cushings and ulcers-helping the whole horse from the inside out. This is truly an amazing product a friend turned me onto-after years of pain I am finally done with Lymes-no more pain!!! Lymes all gone in me!!!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

on my web site I have a page laminitis...... have a look it might give you some tips. A woman has 2 horses that have lammy and I copied and pasted how she deals with it


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
I had a lot of problems with laminitis for years, but having experienced the methods of AANHCP barefoot trimming, combined with lifestyle changes, ie providing different types of terrain and a non-cereal diet. I am amazed and relieved at the improvement and change in a pony that has been laminitic all her life. She has had no attacks of laminitis since I turned to these methods, and the change in her feet is just unbelievable.
Further details about AANHCP here Welcome to the official website of the AANHCP


----------



## woody woodpecker (Feb 11, 2009)

our pony has had lami before said the farrier but in the 6 years weve had her weve done paddock management and shes always been exercised and luckily has never had it with us UNTIL someone took her on loan i insisted that she came to the same yard that we were at i was just about to take the pony back ooff her cos she wasnt being ridden much about 10 mins twice a week!!! when our farrier told us she was coming down with lami and get the pony off them and sort her out which we did by putting a grazing muzzle on her.
she also cut her leg and the woman just left her! to which we treated for 3 weeks and got her leg better.
we will know never loan her again


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

To be honest since I lost a pony to lammy I know how quick it can take a horse once it has started....... you never catch lammy in time, once they have it, they have it for life. If you are lucky enough to be able to manage it some do live for a long life. But even if you do manage it as I did (read my web on lammy) we did every thing money could buy for Shrek even to plastic shoes and sadly his lammy took him very quickly in I would say a 24 hour period. Not wanting to scare people but just making you all aware how important it is as soon as lammy is suspected or your horse is lame it is vital that the vet is called. A horse with lammy can deteriorate so quickly, in even a few hours that it can not recover. Hence why I strongly advise a vet to be called. As I have said there are many many horses that do live with lammy, but I think we all need to be aware of how fast lammy can take our horses and also how important a vet is called as soon as lammy is suspected. Also as it has been mentioned the food you use is important too, Even though my 2 do not have lammy I always use feeds recommended by the laminitic society. Also I am very aware to keep my horses weight down and keep them of the rich lush grass in the spring summer and autumn. I could go on and on as this is something that means so much to me, as I did not know a lot about lammy until we had Shrek.


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

It would seem that you are missing the point.

When the inside wall detatches its self, from the outside wall then the pedal bone can drop through the sole of the hoof, unless the inner and outer hoof wall is strenghtened quickly which is exactly what multi-foot does then you have a dead animal on your hands. 

I believe the other point is that there have been a number of very mild winters, causing the sugar to stay in the grass all year round, hence the increase in cases of Laminitis, because the animal is unable to cope with this.

Taking the above into account how can you detox the animal when the intake of sugar is at a constant, unless you propose to keep the animal stabled all year round.

Longer grass is better because the animal will not eat as much, and the sugar remains in the base of the grass not the top that they eat. 

Laminitis can be compared with Diabeties, so are you saying that your product cures Diabeties as well?

What ever works use and if it is one or more products use them, it is the animal that needs to be taken out of pain quickly and permanently.


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

The reply is to MYtreeless comment.


----------



## mytreeless (Dec 1, 2008)

silly gilly said:


> Has anyone used Grooms Choice multifoot for laminitus, I have a pony who suffers every Spring, he is in now but someone told me this is very good, I would love to hear other users views,


Watch your spring vaccinations-do them some other time-thimerosal-mercury is in all the vaccines and is toxic to the horse. [email protected]


----------



## mytreeless (Dec 1, 2008)

vaccines for horses causing lots of the problems-the thimerosal in them-49% mercury, check out Ichooseperfecthealth.com-chooseperfecthealth-invisible toxinsdetox


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

With the greatest of respect this is a pet forum, and not an advert column for human products, or have we all missed something?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry but does that include me?..... I only promote basic horse care non profit...... do not make any money just provide links to educate


----------



## mytreeless (Dec 1, 2008)

NCD is a product for any living being to detox-horses detox thru their feet-yes shoers and vets will argue this-you are what you intake-the hoof is the end result-detox the horse and you will have a good strong hoof wall without laminitis. Ncd is helping laminitic horses by decreasing the swelling-inflamation-seperation of hoof wall-and the horses grow out a better-stronger hoof.


----------



## Francis (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes prevention is better than cure, how do you know which horse is going to contract Laminitis and when? 

When Laminitis is contracted the attending vet will only allow days and in some cases hours, which is a very limited window to show improvement, before they will insist on the horse being put down on humanitarian grounds. 

Once you have used the products that are available, my vet insist on the use of Multi-foot if you wish to delay the animal being destroyed, after use the animal is never put down, however if detox works then as soon as the animal is safe from being destroyed perhaps that is the time to start such treatment.


----------



## horsman (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, everyone seems to have found the cure of laminitis concluded in few lines. I have to say that I am impressed, especially that the experts around the world that their daily job is to search for cure to this deadly complicated disease haven't reached a conclusion yet. 

The problem is that everyone of the contributing members had a case with laminitis and tried a treatment that worked for them, but they are surprised that someone else has tried something else that worked for them or tried their way but didn't work for them.
This is where everyone goes wrong, there is so many different cases of "Laminitis Syndrom" and the treatment depends on many factors. The cause of the problem, is it sugar overload, stress, mechanical laminitis,road founder, etc. The first step in the treatment is to eliminate the cause. Then comes the inspection of the amount of damage caused. Is there a complete detachment of the sensitive laminae and the hoof wall or partial? Is there any abscess under the sole or between the wall and the sensitive laminae?. Is the pedal bone sinking or rotating?. If it is rotating, what is the degree of rotation? How to stop it? etc, etc, etc.
I can go on and on and on.
The best thing to do if your horse gets laminitis is to call a vet immediately, then try to locate a farrier and a vet that are specialized in Laminitis .


----------

